# Quel disque dur interne SSD choisir pour mon Imac 2013



## loungeclaus (6 Octobre 2015)

Hello tout le monde,

J'ai un Imac EMC 2639 fin 2013, 3,2 GHZ intel core I5, 16 GO DDR3. J'ai malheureusement fait le mauvais choix de l'acheter avec un disque dur Sata 1TO, maintenant je remarque les effets :

Je fais de la musique, je joue sur un programme qui s'appelle Cubase 8 pro, dès qu'il commence à avoir des plugins d'instruments gourmands comme un ensemble de violons, mon disque dur a l'air d'être très lent pour tout remettre à sa place, ou tout charger. 

J'ai regardé, ce n'est pas un problème de RAM, j'en ai 16 c'est largement assez. Apparemment c'est un problème de disque dur, ou de la carte mère ??

Bref je me suis dit que ça serait une bonne idée de m'acheter un disque dur SSD, par exemple le MicroSata SSD Samsung 1 TO 840 EVO, trouver un tuto pour le remplacer moi-même.

J'ai justement 2 questions :

1. est-ce que ce disque dur SSD est compatible avec mon Imac ? Que je pourrai le brancher sans problème à la place de l'ancien.
J'ai trouvé un lien de tuto, dites moi si c'est faisable =) https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/iMac+Intel+27-Inch+EMC+2639+SSD+Replacement/20256

2. Est-ce que ce SSD fera une grosse différence, et potentiellement réglera mon problème ?
Si non, est-ce que ma carte mère limitera beaucoup le travail plus puissant de mon SSD ? Car on m'a dit que la carte mère a aussi des limites. Du coup Est-ce que c'est possible de la remplacer en meme temps, et laquelle serait bien...

MERCI D'AVANCE =)


----------



## Locke (6 Octobre 2015)

1) oui
2) bien sûr que ça boostera ton iMac et non il n'est pas possible de changer la carte mère, ce n'est pas elle qui pose problème

Oui ce SSD fera bien l'affaire, mais j'aurais plutôt tendance à te conseiller d'aller regarder chez Crucial qui a une meilleure image sur la fiabilité dans le temps.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (6 Octobre 2015)

Salut

J'ai le même iMac que toi et dans la même configuration sauf 8 Go de ram.
Ce que j'ai fait, ne voulant pas l'ouvrir, j'ai acheté un SSD 128 Go dans un boitier thunderbolt et ça marche du feu de dieu.
Le DD interne partitionné en 5 me sert pour les sauvegardes TM et pour ranger les différents fichiers lourds.
Tu peux acheter un SSD externe de 500 Go (200 € chez crucial) et un boitier externe USB3 UASP (25 €)
Et tu ne reconnaitras plus ta machine.

@+


----------



## loungeclaus (6 Octobre 2015)

d'accord merci, je vais voir pour Crucial. Le fait d'en avoir un externe je ne suis pas sûr que ça soit une bonne solution, car tous mes programmes sont installés sur le fixe, et avoir quelques plugins sur l'externe ne fera peut-etre pas marcher autant qu'un fixe... non ? Par exemple le programme principal est sur le fixe


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (6 Octobre 2015)

Tu ne m'as pas bien compris.
Il faut migrer le système et les programmes sur le SSD externe et conserver les fichiers de données sur l'interne.


----------



## loungeclaus (6 Octobre 2015)

ok, je ne saurai pas comment faire ça par contre, quand tu parles du système, c'est carrément le OSX ?
L'avantage c'est qu'en effet après je pourrais simplement brancher ce disque à d'autres ordis et ça marcherait non ?


----------



## loungeclaus (6 Octobre 2015)

J'ai trouvé ça : http://www.prodimex.ch/pInfos.aspx?...+SATA+CRUCIAL+MX200++7mm++++CT1000MX200SSD1++

100 chf de moins que le Samsung ! Est-ce que le boitier disque reste le meme que tu m'as proposé ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (6 Octobre 2015)

loungeclaus a dit:


> ok, je ne saurai pas comment faire ça par contre, quand tu parles du système, c'est carrément le OSX ?
> L'avantage c'est qu'en effet après je pourrais simplement brancher ce disque à d'autres ordis et ça marcherait non ?


Pour le système, il suffit de clôner ton système actuel, à condition que sa taille soit inférieure à la capacité du SSD.
Pour utiliser le disque sur d'autres machines, ça peut le faire, mais ce n'est pas le but principal si ça doit devenir ton disque principal. C'est quand même assez fragile et perso je ne prendrais pas le risque de le trimbaler d'une machine à l'autre.

Je ne connais pas le taux de change du FS, mais  376.79 € chez crucial. C'est le même modèle que dans mon lien post #3 mais en 1 To. Pour le boitier bien sûr c'est le même.


----------



## loungeclaus (6 Octobre 2015)

Et pas besoin d'ouvrir l'Imac ! C'est une bonne idée. Mon disque Sata 1TO interne est presque full, il reste 80 GO de disponible. J'ai fait dernièrement beaucoup de nettoyage manuel, je ne comprends pas pourquoi il reste plus que ça comme espace, c'est comme si mon disque n'a pas comptabilisé les choses supprimées. Quelle serait la solution ? Existe t'il un programme pour défragmenter mon disque ? Je suis sûr qu'il n'y a pas autant de GO dessus..
Je prendrais le 1TO, celui que tu m'as proposé, le problème serait l'espace donc...
pour le prix, il est moins cher en Suisse qu'en France


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (6 Octobre 2015)

Pour le remplissage de ton DD actuel que te renvoie dans le terminal (Applications/Utilitaires/Terminal) la commande :
*sudo du -sxg /*  | sort -r*

Sinon as-tu vidé la corbeille?


----------



## loungeclaus (6 Octobre 2015)

J'ai écrit : "sudo du -sxg /* | sort -r" dans le terminal, il ne réagit pas
Oui bien sûr la corbeille est vidée.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (6 Octobre 2015)

C'est normal, il faut patienter. Ça risque de durer un certain temps.
Tu donneras les retours.


----------



## loungeclaus (6 Octobre 2015)

Dac merci ! je te tiens au courant


----------



## loungeclaus (6 Octobre 2015)

Pendant ce temps je regardais les lecteurs disponible chez moi, lequel serait le mieux sur cette page ? lecteurs
J'ai trouvé le Icy Box par exemple


----------



## iluro_64 (6 Octobre 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> J'ai le même iMac que toi et dans la même configuration sauf 8 Go de ram.
> Ce que j'ai fait, ne voulant pas l'ouvrir, j'ai acheté un SSD 128 Go dans un boitier thunderbolt et ça marche du feu de dieu.
> ...



Excellente suggestion d'attente, sans être contraint de l'ouvrir, pour exploiter une machine récente avant de la remplacer par une nouvelle sans se tromper de configuration


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (6 Octobre 2015)

loungeclaus a dit:


> Pendant ce temps je regardais les lecteurs disponible chez moi, lequel serait le mieux sur cette page ? lecteurs
> J'ai trouvé le Icy Box par exemple


La Icy Box semble pas mal. Il faudrait te faire confirmer qu'elle répond au standard UASP


----------



## loungeclaus (6 Octobre 2015)

ok je vais voir ça.

Voici les résultats ! :

732/Users

5/lost+found

33/Library

28/Applications

13/private

13/System

1/var

1/usr

1/tmp

1/sbin

1/net

1/installer.failurerequests

1/home

1/etc

1/dev

1/bin

1/Volumes

1/Informations sur l’utilisateur

0/cores

0/Network

Est-ce grave docteur ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (6 Octobre 2015)

C'est dans Users le + gros morceau.
Que te renvoie :
*du -sxg * | sort -r*


----------



## loungeclaus (6 Octobre 2015)

ça m'a sorti ça :

du: Library/Saved Application State/net.eLicenser.installer.eLicenserControl.savedState: Permission denied

7Pictures

5Movies

3Documents

225Music

21Library

18Desktop

146Downloads

1Hauptwerk

1GeTax2013

1Creative Cloud Files (archived)

1Creative Cloud Files (archived 2)

1Creative Cloud Files (archived 1)

apparemment j'ai un gros problème avec le elicenser ? c'est une clé de reconnaissance pour justement activer mon programme Cubase
est-ce que tout ça fait 920 GO ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (6 Octobre 2015)

Tu as plusieurs utilisateurs ?
*sudo du -sxg /Users/*  | sort -r*


----------



## loungeclaus (6 Octobre 2015)

non j'en ai qu'un normalement, mais je vois qu'il en existait un pour faire un test, et un autre "utilisateur invité, activé, contrôlé". je les supprime now


----------



## loungeclaus (6 Octobre 2015)

ça m'a donné : 
422/Users/monnomdefamille

294/Users/Shared

17/Users/test

1/Users/Guest

1/Users/Deleted Users

Imac-Adrien:~ monnomdefamille$


----------



## loungeclaus (6 Octobre 2015)

le compte test est en train d'être supprimé et j'ai désactivé le mode utilisateur invité. Peut-etre était-ce ce compte test qui faussait les données, faut-il refaire une recherche ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (6 Octobre 2015)

Il semble que tu aies beaucoup de monde en partage :
*sudo du -sxg /Users/Shared/* | sort -r*


----------



## loungeclaus (6 Octobre 2015)

la recherche est en cours, j'ai désactivé entre temps, est-ce que je le réactive ?


----------



## loungeclaus (6 Octobre 2015)

/Users/Shared/Scarbee Funk Guitarist Library

8/Users/Shared/Abbey Road Vintage Drummer Library

8/Users/Shared/Abbey Road Modern Drummer Library

8/Users/Shared/Abbey Road 80s Drummer Library

7/Users/Shared/Studio Drummer Library

7/Users/Shared/Scarbee Rickenbacker Bass Library

7/Users/Shared/Alicias Keys Library

7/Users/Shared/Abbey Road 70s Drummer Library

7/Users/Shared/Abbey Road 60s Drummer Library

6/Users/Shared/Scarbee Vintage Keys Library

57/Users/Shared/Spitfire Uist library

5/Users/Shared/The Giant Library

4/Users/Shared/Vienna Concert Grand Library

4/Users/Shared/Session Horns Library

4/Users/Shared/Retro Machines Mk2 Library

4/Users/Shared/George Duke Soul Treasures Library

4/Users/Shared/Evolve R2 Library

4/Users/Shared/Battery 4 Factory Library

30/Users/Shared/Session Strings Pro Library

3/Users/Shared/Upright Piano Library

3/Users/Shared/Scarbee Pre-Bass Library

3/Users/Shared/Scarbee MM-Bass Library

3/Users/Shared/Scarbee Jay-Bass Library

3/Users/Shared/New York Concert Grand Library

3/Users/Shared/Evolve Mutations Library

3/Users/Shared/CUBAN KONTAKT NI

3/Users/Shared/Berlin Concert Grand Library

3/Users/Shared/Balinese Gamelan Library

24/Users/Shared/Kontakt Factory Library

2/Users/Shared/West Africa Library

2/Users/Shared/Vintage Organs Library

2/Users/Shared/Evolve Mutations 2 Library

15/Users/Shared/Damage Library

15/Users/Shared/AAA

12/Users/Shared/Scarbee Pre-Bass Amped Library

12/Users/Shared/Scarbee MM-Bass Amped Library

10/Users/Shared/Action Strings Library

1/Users/Shared/apple-scc-20140520-183906.app

1/Users/Shared/adi

1/Users/Shared/Wondershare.plist

1/Users/Shared/Waves

1/Users/Shared/Traktors 12 for Maschine

1/Users/Shared/Traktors 12

1/Users/Shared/The Mouth

1/Users/Shared/The Finger R2

1/Users/Shared/Spitfire Labs - Scary Strings

1/Users/Shared/Skanner XT

1/Users/Shared/SC Info

1/Users/Shared/Reflektor for Maschine

1/Users/Shared/Reflektor Library

1/Users/Shared/Reaktor Spark R2

1/Users/Shared/Reaktor Prism

1/Users/Shared/Razor

1/Users/Shared/Rammfire for Maschine

1/Users/Shared/Rammfire

1/Users/Shared/NI Resources

1/Users/Shared/Monark

1/Users/Shared/Maschine Drum Selection Library

1/Users/Shared/Library

1/Users/Shared/Kontour

1/Users/Shared/Hotspot Shield

1/Users/Shared/Guitar Rig Pro Library for Maschine

1/Users/Shared/Glitch2_Presets

1/Users/Shared/FontExplorer X Server

1/Users/Shared/Documents

1/Users/Shared/Adobe

0/Users/Shared/Feral Interactive

les 99% sont des bibliotheques de plugins d'instruments :/


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (6 Octobre 2015)

Ok donc pas grand chose à gagner. Quel est le problème avec cubase?


----------



## loungeclaus (6 Octobre 2015)

c'est très frustrant, quand j'ouvre une session avec déjà une compo faite, je dois attendre 2 minutes afin que les instruments jouent comme il faut. Par exemple si j'ouvre et que je veux tout de suite écouter cela bug énormement, je pense que c'est à cause du nombre d'infos à charger, et le disque dur que j'ai est un peu dépassé pour ça. D'où ma volonté d'acheter le crucial =)


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (6 Octobre 2015)

Tu as ce dossier qui est très chargé : 
*146 Downloads  --> Téléchargements (en suisse)*
et celui-ci :
*225 Music*
mais vu ton métier (ou ton dada) c'est bien normal.

C'est ce message qui avait semblé t'alerter :
*Library/Saved Application State/net.eLicenser.installer.eLicenserControl.savedState: Permission denied*

Ce qu'il faudrait envisager lors de ton passage au SSD :
Tout cloner vers le SSD et ensuite faire du ménage sur le DDI et y migrer ton user (400 Go)
Cela libèrerait 400 Go sur le SSD et utiliserai ton DDI équilibrant les charges et donnant un peu d'oxygène à tes 2 disques.
Qu'en penses-tu?


----------



## loungeclaus (6 Octobre 2015)

ce sont encore d'autres plugins en telechargement haha. Bref le User, je vais voir si je peux l'alléger sans faire bugger mon programme, mais en effet les plugins de musique sont très lourds. Oui ca semble une bonne idée ! En gros, tout ce que j'utilise et que je veux que ça aille rapidement, je mets sur le SSD, et le reste dans le DDI =). Je n'ai aucune idée de comment faire le clônage. J'ai une Time Capsule en wifi qui sauvegarde chaque jours mes données, si ça peut aider. 
Autre question, est-ce que le clônage peut poser des problèmes par exemple avec Cubase qui a besoin d'une clé de reconnaissance. Si je clône ça, je vais devoir l'enlever de mon DDI alors ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (6 Octobre 2015)

Perso je ferais le clonage avec Carbon Copy Cloner payant mais en version d'essai utilisable 1 mois.
Pour cubase, si tu as une clé installée sur le DDI elle devrait être copiée sur le SSD. 
Sinon la sauvegarder avant et la restaurer sur le SSD (la hotline cubase doit pouvoir t'aider).
Une fois le clone fait, tu tentes de démarrer dessus. 
Si tout est ok, il ne restera plus qu'à splitter ton user et le système. 
Ton user sur le DDI, le système sur le SSD et ça devrait te changer la vie.


----------



## loungeclaus (6 Octobre 2015)

Ok, je vais faire ça. Par contre je n'ai pas bien compris pour les choses qui restent sur le DDI et celles sur le SSD.
J'aurai le clône exact du DDI sur le SSD. Je n'ai pas compris pourquoi il faudrait garder les gros plugins dans User sur mon DDI, alors que c'est potentiellement eux qui font marcher lentement mon disque dur. Devrais-je pas plutôt les garder sur le SSD et supprimer tout ce qui est lourd sur mon DDI ?
Après le clône, est-ce facile de supprimer le système de mon DDI ? Comment l'ordinateur fera la différence ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (6 Octobre 2015)

Les gros plugins ne sont pas sous ton user, mais sous /Users/Shared donc ils resterons sur le SSD.
Ce qui sera sur le DDI sera  sous /tonnomdefamille.

Lorsque tu auras un système opérationnel sur le SSD, toute la partie système sera supprimée du DDI, donc la machine bootera automatiquement sur le SSD.

Il faudra faire du ménage sur le DDI et ne garder qu'un répertoire contenant /tonnomdefamille.
Par la suite tu pourras bien sûr ajouter d'autres répertoires.

Il faudra créer un lien symbolique (c'est du jargon informatique) qui dirigera le répertoire /Users/tonnomdefamille du SSD vers /tonnomdefamille du DDI.

Il faudra enfin vérifier que les sauvegardes se font bien à travers du lien, sinon rajouter dans Time Machine /tonnomdefamille du DDI.

Dans tous les cas au moment de la migration, le clone fait, fait à nouveau appel au forum pour finaliser tout cela.

En espérant avoir été clair.


----------



## loungeclaus (6 Octobre 2015)

Je pourrai vraiment tout supprimer sur mon DDI ? et ne laisser que /monnom ? J'ai commandé la marchandise, j'espère tout avoir d'ici la semaine prochaine (uniquement le site macway a pu me trouver ce produit). D'ici là je demanderai comment créer le lien symbolique 
Merci beaucoup pour l'aide !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (6 Octobre 2015)

Oui tu pourras tout supprimer. 
Pas de quoi.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (6 Octobre 2015)

Il y a même plus simple que le lien symbolique.
Il suffit après avoir réalisé comme il faut la copie sur le DDI de /tonnomdefamille 
d'aller dans le menu /préférences systèmes/Utilisateurs et groupes 
là tu déverrouilles le cadenas, puis clic doit sur ton nom -> "options avancées" 
et là dans "répertoire de départ" en faisant "choisir" remplacer /Users/tonnomdefamille  par /tonnomdefamille sur le DDI 

voilivoulou.


----------



## loungeclaus (6 Octobre 2015)

ok merci, je donne des news dès que j'ai reçu les produits. Bonne journée !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (6 Octobre 2015)

Pareil.


----------



## jcfaggia (8 Octobre 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Tu ne m'as pas bien compris.
> Il faut migrer le système et les programmes sur le SSD externe et conserver les fichiers de données sur l'interne.


Je confirme. J'ai fait ainsi avec mon 27 de 2011 que je ne veux pas ouvrir. Toutes mes applis, le système sont sur le Ssd TB, les biblis lourdes ( iTunes, iPhoto, vidéos ) restent sur le DD interne. J'ai conservé un système sur ce DD interne, en sécurité. 
A titre indicatif, El Capitan démarre en 40 s sur le disque externe  SSD et en 1 minute 20' sur   l'interne à plateaux. 
Quand je fais un montage Vidéo, Final Cut, je mets la bibliotheque concernée sur le Ssd et ça va très vite. Les autres biblis sont stockées sur l'interne et un autre externe.


----------



## k2103 (9 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour, j’aurais une question.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée des performances d'un SSD installé en externe par rapport au même SSD installé en interne?
Le boîtier Storeva Arrow promet des vitesses de 400 Mo/s, or le SSD interne de mon MacBook Pro me donne plus de 600 Mo/s en écriture et plus de 1200 Mo/s en lecture (d'après Blackmagic Disk Speed Test).


----------



## Locke (9 Octobre 2015)

k2103 a dit:


> Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée des performances d'un SSD installé en externe


Sur quel Mac ?

S'il possède des ports en USB 3.0 _(le Mac)_, certains trouvent ça très bon et performant.


----------



## iluro_64 (10 Octobre 2015)

k2103 a dit:


> Bonjour, j’aurais une question.
> 
> Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée des performances d'un SSD installé en externe par rapport au même SSD installé en interne?
> Le boîtier Storeva Arrow promet des vitesses de 400 Mo/s, or le SSD interne de mon MacBook Pro me donne plus de 600 Mo/s en écriture et plus de 1200 Mo/s en lecture (d'après Blackmagic Disk Speed Test).



La vitesse opérationnelle d'un disque externe dépend surtout de la vitesse du canal qui le relie à l'ordinateur.
S'il s'agit d'un canal USB2, avoir un SSD externe ne rapporte pas grand-chose.
S'il s'agit d'un canal USB3, cela peut être bénéfique, mais ne dépassera pas les 200/250 Mo/s, ce qui n'est pas mal. Mais n'atteindra pas la vitesse du SSD lui-même.


----------



## loungeclaus (13 Octobre 2015)

Hello, je viens de recevoir mon disque SSD avec le lecteur, tout marche bien, je fais maintenant un peu de rangement avant de lancer le clônage. Petite question : existera-t-il un lecteur de SSD thunderbolt ? Car l'imac peut faire mieux que l'usb 3 je crois. Autre chose, juste pour me rassurer de nouveau : quand j'aurai fait le clônage sur le SSD, je pourrai sans autre supprimer tous les fichiers système - applications qui se trouvent sur mon disque interne principal ? Il faudra juste que je laisse le dossier qui est à mon nom


----------



## loungeclaus (13 Octobre 2015)

j'ai un Imac fin 2013, 27 pouces


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (13 Octobre 2015)

Je pense que tu devrais déjà commencer avec l'usb. Si tu trouves les performances moindres tu pourras passer au thunderbolt (60 à 80 € le boitier).
Mais franchement tu vas pas gagner beaucoup en performances.

Quand tu auras fait le clone, tu démarres sur le SSD et tu vérifies que tout fonctionne.
Si c'est ok, tu renommes le DDI par exemple : Donnees
tu supprimes tout sur le DDI sauf le répertoire /Users ou /Utilisateurs. (te trompe pas de cible)

puis tu vas dans :
Menu /Préférences Système/Utilisateurs et groupes et là tu cliques sur le cadenas pour débloquer l'accès aux options et tu entres ton mot de passe.
Tu clics-droit sur ton utilisateur et tu as "Options avancées".
Là dans "répertoire de départ" tu sélectionnes sur le DDI /Users/Ton_user ce qui devrait te donner : /Volumes/Donnees/Users/Ton_user

Tout ce qui est en rouge est à adapter à ton cas.
En cas de doute n'hésite pas à demander.


----------



## loungeclaus (14 Octobre 2015)

Ok. J'ai si jamais une sauvegarde time machine à côté du SSD et de mon disque interne, au cas où il y aurait un problème. Comment je fais pour démarrer sur le SSD ?


----------



## loungeclaus (14 Octobre 2015)

j'ai trouvé, redémarrer avec la touche option appuyée =)


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Octobre 2015)

C'est ok tu arrives à démarrer sur le SSD?


----------



## loungeclaus (14 Octobre 2015)

Tout à l'air de marcher super bien, et bien plus rapide ! exactement ce que je recherchais =)
Une dernière question, est-ce que je peux supprimer le dossier Users/monnom/partagé (shared) ? C'est là où il y a toute ma grosse bibliotheque de plugins de musique, mais comme elle est clonée sur mon SSD, je peux sans autre la supprimer maintenant ?


----------



## loungeclaus (14 Octobre 2015)

2ème question, est-ce qu'il y a un moyen pour effacer le DDI, afin de refaire place neuve dessus, bien que j'aie le dossier /users activé maintenant ? Car je remarque qu'il affiche toujours plein, alors que j'ai tout supprimé (sauf /users). Je sais que le dossier Users/monnom/partagé contient pas mal de GO, mais cela n'explique pas pourquoi il reste aussi plein que ça alors que je viens de supprimer tout le reste


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Octobre 2015)

Peux-tu avant de supprimer quoi que ce soit (prudence) faire un état des lieux de ton installation :
Déjà donne le retour de :

*ls -la /Volumes*


----------



## loungeclaus (14 Octobre 2015)

/Volumes

total 8

drwxrwxrwt@  4 root  admin   136 14 oct 11:42 .

drwxrwxr-x  31 root  wheel  1122 14 oct 11:02 ..

drwxr-xr-x  31 root  wheel  1122 14 oct 11:12 DDI

lrwxr-xr-x   1 root  admin     1 14 oct 11:38 SSD -> /


----------



## loungeclaus (14 Octobre 2015)

Le SSD c'est juste de la bombe


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Octobre 2015)

Donc sur DDI que te reste-t-il?
*ls -l /Volumes/DDI/**


----------



## loungeclaus (14 Octobre 2015)

J'ai remis la commande et maintenant cela me donne un autre résultat :

drwxrwxrwt@  6 root  admin   204 14 oct 12:09 .

drwxrwxr-x  31 root  wheel  1122 14 oct 11:02 ..

drwxr-xr-x   5 root  wheel   442 17 fév  2015 Copies de sauvegarde Time Machine

drwxr-xr-x  31 root  wheel  1122 14 oct 11:12 DDI

lrwxr-xr-x   1 root  admin     1 14 oct 11:38 SSD -> /

drwx------   1 root  wheel   264 16 fév  2015 sauvegarde airport


----------



## loungeclaus (14 Octobre 2015)

lrwxr-xr-x@ 1 root  wheel   11 16 fév  2015 /Volumes/DDI/etc -> private/etc

-rw-r--r--@ 1 root  wheel  313  1 oct  2014 /Volumes/DDI/installer.failurerequests

lrwxr-xr-x@ 1 root  wheel   11 16 fév  2015 /Volumes/DDI/tmp -> private/tmp

lrwxr-xr-x@ 1 root  wheel   11 16 fév  2015 /Volumes/DDI/var -> private/var


/Volumes/DDI/Network:


/Volumes/DDI/Users:

total 0

drwxrwx---   4 root             admin    136 11 mar  2015 Deleted Users

drwxr-xr-x+ 11 Guest            _guest   374 13 déc  2013 Guest

drwxrwxrwt  71 root             wheel   2414 13 oct 15:01 Shared

drwxr-xr-x+ 49 monnom  staff   1666  8 oct 19:46 monnom


/Volumes/DDI/Volumes:

total 126040

lrwxr-xr-x  1 root             admin         1 14 oct 10:16 Macintosh HD -> /

-rw-r--r--@ 1 monnom  admin  64527360 17 sep  2014 divers33.dmg


/Volumes/DDI/bin:

total 5120

-rwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel    18480 10 sep  2014 [

-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   628640 27 oct  2014 bash

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel    19552 10 sep  2014 cat

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel    30112  6 nov  2014 chmod

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel    24768  6 nov  2014 cp

-rwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel   370096 10 sep  2014 csh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel    24400 10 sep  2014 date

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel    27888  6 nov  2014 dd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel    23472  6 nov  2014 df

-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel    14176 10 sep  2014 domainname

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel    14048 10 sep  2014 echo

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel    49904 10 sep  2014 ed

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel    19008 10 sep  2014 expr

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel    14208 10 sep  2014 hostname

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel    14560 10 sep  2014 kill

-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  1394560 10 sep  2014 ksh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel    78000  6 jul 06:53 launchctl

-rwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel    14960  6 nov  2014 link

-rwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel    14960  6 nov  2014 ln

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel    34640  6 nov  2014 ls

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel    14512  6 nov  2014 mkdir

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel    20160  6 nov  2014 mv

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   106816  6 nov  2014 pax

-rwsr-xr-x  1 root  wheel    46688 10 sep  2014 ps

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel    14208 10 sep  2014 pwd

-r-sr-xr-x  1 root  wheel    25216 10 sep  2014 rcp

-rwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel    19760  6 nov  2014 rm

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel    14080  6 nov  2014 rmdir

-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   628704 27 oct  2014 sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel    14016 10 sep  2014 sleep

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel    28064 10 sep  2014 stty

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel    34256 11 mai 04:03 sync

-rwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel   370096 10 sep  2014 tcsh

-rwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel    18480 10 sep  2014 test

-rwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel    19760  6 nov  2014 unlink

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel    14112  6 jul 06:53 wait4path

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   551232 10 sep  2014 zsh


/Volumes/DDI/cores:


/Volumes/DDI/dev:


/Volumes/DDI/home:


/Volumes/DDI/net:


/Volumes/DDI/private:

total 0

drwxr-xr-x  99 root  wheel  3366 14 oct 11:01 etc

drwxr-xr-x   2 root  wheel    68 10 sep  2014 tftpboot

drwxrwxrwt   6 root  wheel   204 14 oct 11:00 tmp

drwxr-xr-x  26 root  wheel   884 27 mai 23:41 var


/Volumes/DDI/sbin:

total 2352

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   35744 10 sep  2014 autodiskmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   34096 10 sep  2014 disklabel

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   34656 11 mai 04:03 dmesg

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   35408 11 mai 04:03 dynamic_pager

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  199696  9 jan  2015 emond

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   40400 10 sep  2014 fibreconfig

-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   19712 10 sep  2014 fsck

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  139824 11 mai 04:01 fsck_cs

lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel      66 16 fév  2015 fsck_exfat -> /System/Library/Filesystems/exfat.fs/Contents/Resources/fsck_exfat

lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel      62 16 fév  2015 fsck_hfs -> /System/Library/Filesystems/hfs.fs/Contents/Resources/fsck_hfs

lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel      66 16 fév  2015 fsck_msdos -> /System/Library/Filesystems/msdos.fs/Contents/Resources/fsck_msdos

lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel      62 16 fév  2015 fsck_udf -> /System/Library/Filesystems/udf.fs/Contents/Resources/fsck_udf

-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   14416 10 sep  2014 fstyp

-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   14528 10 sep  2014 fstyp_hfs

-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   14496 10 sep  2014 fstyp_msdos

-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   14464 10 sep  2014 fstyp_ntfs

-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   14560 10 sep  2014 fstyp_udf

-rwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel   36272 11 mai 04:03 halt

-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   63136 23 déc  2014 ifconfig

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   73744 11 mai 03:59 kextload

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   57856 11 mai 03:59 kextunload

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  304240  5 aoû 08:32 launchd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   24528 10 sep  2014 md5

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   14288  6 nov  2014 mknod

-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   19856 10 sep  2014 mount

lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel      59 16 fév  2015 mount_acfs -> /System/Library/Filesystems/acfs.fs/Contents/bin/mount_acfs

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   19200 10 sep  2014 mount_afp

lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel      69 16 fév  2015 mount_cd9660 -> /System/Library/Filesystems/cd9660.fs/Contents/Resources/mount_cd9660

lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel      69 16 fév  2015 mount_cddafs -> /System/Library/Filesystems/cddafs.fs/Contents/Resources/mount_cddafs

-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   14208 10 sep  2014 mount_devfs

lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel      67 16 fév  2015 mount_exfat -> /System/Library/Filesystems/exfat.fs/Contents/Resources/mount_exfat

-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   14432 10 sep  2014 mount_fdesc

lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel      44 16 fév  2015 mount_ftp -> /System/Library/Filesystems/ftp.fs/mount_ftp

lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel      63 16 fév  2015 mount_hfs -> /System/Library/Filesystems/hfs.fs/Contents/Resources/mount_hfs

lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel      67 16 fév  2015 mount_msdos -> /System/Library/Filesystems/msdos.fs/Contents/Resources/mount_msdos

-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   42896  3 nov  2014 mount_nfs

lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel      65 16 fév  2015 mount_ntfs -> /System/Library/Filesystems/ntfs.fs/Contents/Resources/mount_ntfs

-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   47072 29 jul 11:01 mount_smbfs

lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel      63 16 fév  2015 mount_udf -> /System/Library/Filesystems/udf.fs/Contents/Resources/mount_udf

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   14256  7 nov  2014 mount_webdav

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   68016 29 jul 11:07 mpioutil

lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel      67 16 fév  2015 newfs_exfat -> /System/Library/Filesystems/exfat.fs/Contents/Resources/newfs_exfat

lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel      63 16 fév  2015 newfs_hfs -> /System/Library/Filesystems/hfs.fs/Contents/Resources/newfs_hfs

lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel      67 16 fév  2015 newfs_msdos -> /System/Library/Filesystems/msdos.fs/Contents/Resources/newfs_msdos

lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel      63 16 fév  2015 newfs_udf -> /System/Library/Filesystems/udf.fs/Contents/Resources/newfs_udf

-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  104608  3 nov  2014 nfsd

-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   14288  3 nov  2014 nfsiod

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   34464 11 mai 04:03 nologin

-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  212768 10 sep  2014 pfctl

-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   33264 23 déc  2014 ping

-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   46848 23 déc  2014 ping6

-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   24432 10 sep  2014 quotacheck

-rwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel   36272 11 mai 04:03 reboot

-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   29360 23 déc  2014 route

-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   29056 23 déc  2014 rtsol

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   58880 11 mai 04:03 shutdown

-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   20256 10 sep  2014 umount


/Volumes/DDI/usr:

total 8

drwxr-xr-x     5 root  wheel    170  9 sep  2014 X11

lrwxr-xr-x     1 root  wheel      3 16 fév  2015 X11R6 -> X11

drwxr-xr-x  1048 root  wheel  35632 19 aoû 08:47 bin

drwxr-xr-x   251 root  wheel   8534 19 aoû 08:47 lib

drwxr-xr-x   169 root  wheel   5746 19 aoû 08:49 libexec

drwxr-xr-x   245 root  wheel   8330 19 aoû 08:47 sbin

drwxr-xr-x    43 root  wheel   1462 16 fév  2015 share

drwxr-xr-x     4 root  wheel    136 16 fév  2015 standalone

Imac-Adrien:~ monnom$


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Octobre 2015)

Tu as bien modifié les préférences pour ton utilisateur? 
Que te renvoie dans le terminal un :
*pwd*


----------



## loungeclaus (14 Octobre 2015)

Imac-Adrien:~ monnom$ pwd
/Volumes/DDI/Users/monnom

Oui j'ai normalement bien fait la manip :/


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Octobre 2015)

Super.

Maintenant tu vas t'approprier le DDI :
*sudo chown -r tonnom:staff /Volumes/DDI*
puis tu donneras le retour de :
*ls -ld /Volumes/DDI/**


----------



## loungeclaus (14 Octobre 2015)

chown: illegal option -- r

usage: chown [-fhv] [-R [-H | -L | -P]] owner[:group] file ...

      chown [-fhv] [-R [-H | -L | -P]] :group file ...

Imac-Adrien:~ monnom$ ls -ld /Volumes/DDI/*

drwxr-xr-x@  2 root  wheel    68  9 sep  2014 /Volumes/DDI/Network

drwxr-xr-x   7 root  admin   238  6 oct 14:43 /Volumes/DDI/Users

drwxrwxrwt@  4 root  admin   136 14 oct 11:01 /Volumes/DDI/Volumes

drwxr-xr-x@ 39 root  wheel  1326 19 aoû 08:46 /Volumes/DDI/bin

drwxrwxr-t@  2 root  admin    68  9 sep  2014 /Volumes/DDI/cores

dr-xr-xr-x@  2 root  wheel    68  9 sep  2014 /Volumes/DDI/dev

lrwxr-xr-x@  1 root  wheel    11 16 fév  2015 /Volumes/DDI/etc -> private/etc

dr-xr-xr-x@  2 root  wheel    68 16 fév  2015 /Volumes/DDI/home

-rw-r--r--@  1 root  wheel   313  1 oct  2014 /Volumes/DDI/installer.failurerequests

dr-xr-xr-x@  2 root  wheel    68 16 fév  2015 /Volumes/DDI/net

drwxr-xr-x@  6 root  wheel   204 16 fév  2015 /Volumes/DDI/private

drwxr-xr-x@ 59 root  wheel  2006 19 aoû 08:46 /Volumes/DDI/sbin

lrwxr-xr-x@  1 root  wheel    11 16 fév  2015 /Volumes/DDI/tmp -> private/tmp

drwxr-xr-x@ 10 root  wheel   340 16 fév  2015 /Volumes/DDI/usr

lrwxr-xr-x@  1 root  wheel    11 16 fév  2015 /Volumes/DDI/var -> private/var

Est-ce le résultat qu'il fallait ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Octobre 2015)

Essaies :
*sudo chown -R tonnom:staff /Volumes/DDI*


----------



## loungeclaus (14 Octobre 2015)

voici le résultat :

chown: /Volumes/DDI/.Trashes/501/Applications/Tunnelblick_SecurityKISS.app/Tunnelblick 21-23-39- 793.app/Contents/Resources/NL.lproj/Localizable.strings: Operation not permitted (j'aimerais bien supprimer tout ce tunnelblick, il ne me sert plus..)

chown: /Volumes/DDI/.Trashes/501/Applications/Tunnelblick_SecurityKISS.app/Tunnelblick 21-23-39-793.app/Contents/Resources/standardize-scutil-output: Operation not permitted (pareil)

chown: /Volumes/DDI/.Trashes/501/Applications/Tunnelblick_SecurityKISS.app/Tunnelblick 21-23-54-298.app/Contents/Resources/NL.lproj/Localizable.strings: Operation not permitted

chown: /Volumes/DDI/.Trashes/501/Applications/Tunnelblick_SecurityKISS.app/Tunnelblick 21-23-54-298.app/Contents/Resources/standardize-scutil-output: Operation not permitted

chown: /Volumes/DDI/.Trashes/501/Applications/Tunnelblick_SecurityKISS.app/Tunnelblick 21-24-09-304.app/Contents/Resources/NL.lproj/Localizable.strings: Operation not permitted

chown: /Volumes/DDI/.Trashes/501/Applications/Tunnelblick_SecurityKISS.app/Tunnelblick 21-24-09-304.app/Contents/Resources/standardize-scutil-output: Operation not permitted

chown: /Volumes/DDI/.Trashes/501/Applications/Tunnelblick_SecurityKISS.app/Tunnelblick 21-24-25-641.app/Contents/Resources/NL.lproj/Localizable.strings: Operation not permitted

chown: /Volumes/DDI/.Trashes/501/Applications/Tunnelblick_SecurityKISS.app/Tunnelblick 21-24-25-641.app/Contents/Resources/standardize-scutil-output: Operation not permitted

chown: /Volumes/DDI/.Trashes/501/Applications/Tunnelblick_SecurityKISS.app/Tunnelblick 21-26-33.app/Contents/Resources/NL.lproj/Localizable.strings: Operation not permitted

chown: /Volumes/DDI/.Trashes/501/Applications/Tunnelblick_SecurityKISS.app/Tunnelblick 21-26-33.app/Contents/Resources/standardize-scutil-output: Operation not permitted

chown: /Volumes/DDI/.Trashes/501/Applications/Tunnelblick_SecurityKISS.app/Tunnelblick.app/Contents/Frameworks/Sparkle.framework/Versions/A/Resources/SUModelTranslation.plist: Operation not permitted


----------



## loungeclaus (14 Octobre 2015)

Toutes ces écritures j'aimerais bien les supprimer, mais je ne sais pas comment faire. Tunnelblick et SecurityKiss ne me servent plus à rien


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Octobre 2015)

tu vas faire :

*rm -r /Volumes/DDI/Network
rm -r /Volumes/DDI/Users/Shared 
rm -r /Volumes/DDI/Users/"Deleted Users"
rm -r /Volumes/DDI/Users/Guest
rm -r /Volumes/DDI/Volumes
rm -r /Volumes/DDI/bin
rm -r /Volumes/DDI/cores
rm -r /Volumes/DDI/dev
rm  /Volumes/DDI/etc
rm -r /Volumes/DDI/home
rm -r /Volumes/DDI/net
rm -r /Volumes/DDI/private
rm -r /Volumes/DDI/sbin
rm -r /Volumes/DDI/tmp 
rm -r/Volumes/DDI/usr
rm  /Volumes/DDI/var *


----------



## loungeclaus (14 Octobre 2015)

résultat :

Last login: Wed Oct 14 12:49:48 on ttys000

Imac-Adrien:~ monnom$ rm -r /Volumes/DDI/Network

rm: /Volumes/DDI/Network: No such file or directory

Imac-Adrien:~ monnom$ rm -r /Volumes/DDI/Users/Shared 

Imac-Adrien:~ monnom$ rm -r /Volumes/DDI/Users/"Deleted Users"

Imac-Adrien:~ monnom$ rm -r /Volumes/DDI/Users/Guest

rm: /Volumes/DDI/Users/Guest/Desktop: Permission denied

rm: /Volumes/DDI/Users/Guest/Documents: Permission denied

rm: /Volumes/DDI/Users/Guest/Downloads: Permission denied

rm: /Volumes/DDI/Users/Guest/Library/Application Support: Permission denied

rm: /Volumes/DDI/Users/Guest/Library/Assistants: Permission denied

rm: /Volumes/DDI/Users/Guest/Library/Audio/MIDI Drivers: Permission denied

rm: /Volumes/DDI/Users/Guest/Library/Audio/Plug-Ins/Components: Permission denied

rm: /Volumes/DDI/Users/Guest/Library/Audio/Plug-Ins/Digidesign: Permission denied

rm: /Volumes/DDI/Users/Guest/Library/Audio/Plug-Ins/VST: Permission denied

rm: /Volumes/DDI/Users/Guest/Library/Audio/Plug-Ins: Permission denied

rm: /Volumes/DDI/Users/Guest/Library/Audio/Sounds/Alerts: Permission denied

rm: /Volumes/DDI/Users/Guest/Library/Audio/Sounds/Banks: Permission denied

rm: /Volumes/DDI/Users/Guest/Library/Audio/Sounds: Permission denied

rm: /Volumes/DDI/Users/Guest/Library/Audio: Permission denied

rm: /Volumes/DDI/Users/Guest/Library/Caches: Permission denied

rm: /Volumes/DDI/Users/Guest/Library/ColorPickers: Permission denied

rm: /Volumes/DDI/Users/Guest/Library/Colors: Permission denied

rm: /Volumes/DDI/Users/Guest/Library/Compositions: Permission denied

rm: /Volumes/DDI/Users/Guest/Library/Favorites: Permission denied

rm: /Volumes/DDI/Users/Guest/Library/FontCollections: Permission denied

rm: /Volumes/DDI/Users/Guest/Library/Fonts: Permission denied

rm: /Volumes/DDI/Users/Guest/Library/iMovie/Plug-ins: Permission denied

rm: /Volumes/DDI/Users/Guest/Library/iMovie/Sound Effects: Permission denied

rm: /Volumes/DDI/Users/Guest/Library/iMovie: Permission denied

rm: /Volumes/DDI/Users/Guest/Library/Input Methods: Permission denied

rm: /Volumes/DDI/Users/Guest/Library/Internet Plug-Ins: Permission denied

rm: /Volumes/DDI/Users/Guest/Library/Keyboard Layouts: Permission denied

rm: /Volumes/DDI/Users/Guest/Library/Logs: Permission denied

rm: /Volumes/DDI/Users/Guest/Library/PreferencePanes: Permission denied

rm: /Volumes/DDI/Users/Guest/Library/Preferences: Permission denied

rm: /Volumes/DDI/Users/Guest/Library/Printers: Permission denied

rm: /Volumes/DDI/Users/Guest/Library/Screen Savers: Permission denied

rm: /Volumes/DDI/Users/Guest/Library/Services: Permission denied

rm: /Volumes/DDI/Users/Guest/Library/Sounds: Permission denied

rm: /Volumes/DDI/Users/Guest/Library/Spelling: Permission denied

rm: /Volumes/DDI/Users/Guest/Library/Voices: Permission denied

rm: /Volumes/DDI/Users/Guest/Library: Permission denied

rm: /Volumes/DDI/Users/Guest/Movies: Permission denied

rm: /Volumes/DDI/Users/Guest/Music: Permission denied

rm: /Volumes/DDI/Users/Guest/Pictures: Permission denied

rm: /Volumes/DDI/Users/Guest/Public: Permission denied

rm: /Volumes/DDI/Users/Guest: Permission denied

Imac-Adrien:~ monnom$ rm -r /Volumes/DDI/Volumes

Imac-Adrien:~ monnom$ rm -r /Volumes/DDI/bin

override r-xr-xr-x  monnom/staff compressed for /Volumes/DDI/bin/bash? rm -r /Volumes/DDI/cores

override r-xr-xr-x  monnom/staff compressed for /Volumes/DDI/bin/domainname? rm -r /Volumes/DDI/dev

override r-xr-xr-x  monnom/staff compressed for /Volumes/DDI/bin/ksh? rm /Volumes/DDI/etc

override r-sr-xr-x  monnom/staff compressed for /Volumes/DDI/bin/rcp? rm -r /Volumes/DDI/home

override r-xr-xr-x  monnom/staff compressed for /Volumes/DDI/bin/sh? rm -r /Volumes/DDI/net

rm: /Volumes/DDI/bin: Directory not empty

Imac-Adrien:~ monnom$ rm -r /Volumes/DDI/private

override r--r--r--  monnom/staff compressed for /Volumes/DDI/private/etc/apache2/other/php5.conf? rm -r /Volumes/DDI/sbin

rm: /Volumes/DDI/private/etc/apache2/other: Directory not empty

rm: /Volumes/DDI/private/etc/apache2: Directory not empty

override r--r--r--  monnom/staff compressed for /Volumes/DDI/private/etc/bashrc? rm -r /Volumes/DDI/tmp 

override r--r-----  monnom/staff for /Volumes/DDI/private/etc/cups/certs/0? rm -r/Volumes/DDI/usr

override r-x--x--x monnom/staff for /Volumes/DDI/private/etc/cups/certs? rm /Volumes/DDI/var

rm: /Volumes/DDI/private/etc/cups: Directory not empty

override r--r--r--  monnom/staff compressed for /Volumes/DDI/private/etc/ftpd.conf.default?


----------



## loungeclaus (14 Octobre 2015)

j'espère que j'ai bien fait toutes les commandes


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Octobre 2015)

Oui mais ça ne s'est pas bien passé. On verra tout à l'heure (pause déjeuner)


----------



## loungeclaus (14 Octobre 2015)

haha ok, bon app ! merci pour toute cette aide surtout


----------



## Locke (14 Octobre 2015)

loungeclaus a dit:


> haha ok, bon app ! merci pour toute cette aide surtout


Ben quoi, il faut bien qu'il mange un sandwich, boire une canette et le café.


----------



## loungeclaus (14 Octobre 2015)

oui je voulais remercier déjà d'avance, j'aurais jamais pu faire ça tout seul


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Octobre 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Ben quoi, il faut bien qu'il mange un sandwich, boire une canette et le café.


2 canettes.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Octobre 2015)

@loungeclaus 

Tu es sous quelle version du système?


----------



## loungeclaus (14 Octobre 2015)

la 10.10.5 (14F27) Yosemite


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Octobre 2015)

Ok on va faire un état des lieux :
*ls -ld /Volumes/DDI/**


----------



## loungeclaus (14 Octobre 2015)

drwxr-xr-x   5 monnom  staff   170 14 oct 12:52 /Volumes/DDI/Users

drwxr-xr-x@  7 monnom staff   238 14 oct 12:53 /Volumes/DDI/bin

drwxrwxr-t@  2 monnom  staff    68  9 sep  2014 /Volumes/DDI/cores

dr-xr-xr-x@  2 monnom staff    68  9 sep  2014 /Volumes/DDI/dev

lrwxr-xr-x@  1 monnom  staff    11 16 fév  2015 /Volumes/DDI/etc -> private/etc

dr-xr-xr-x@  2 monnom  staff    68 16 fév  2015 /Volumes/DDI/home

-rw-r--r--@  1 monnom  staff   313  1 oct  2014 /Volumes/DDI/installer.failurerequests

dr-xr-xr-x@  2 monnom  staff    68 16 fév  2015 /Volumes/DDI/net

drwxr-xr-x@  6 monnom staff   204 16 fév  2015 /Volumes/DDI/private

drwxr-xr-x@ 59 monnomi  staff  2006 19 aoû 08:46 /Volumes/DDI/sbin

lrwxr-xr-x@  1 monnom  staff    11 16 fév  2015 /Volumes/DDI/tmp -> private/tmp

drwxr-xr-x@ 10 monnom  staff   340 16 fév  2015 /Volumes/DDI/usr

lrwxr-xr-x@  1 monnom  staff    11 16 fév  2015 /Volumes/DDI/var -> private/var


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Octobre 2015)

tu vas faire :
*chmod -R  a+w /Volumes/DDI/bin
rm -rf /Volumes/DDI/bin*


----------



## loungeclaus (14 Octobre 2015)

j'ai lancé l'opération plusieurs fois, car je ne savais pas si c'était 2 opérations ou une : 

Imac-Adrien:~ monnom$ chmod -R a+w /Volumes/DDI/bin

Imac-Adrien:~ monnom$ rm -rf /Volumes/DDI/bin

Imac-Adrien:~ monnom$ chmod -R a+w /Volumes/DDI/bin

chmod: /Volumes/DDI/bin: No such file or directory

Imac-Adrien:~ monnom$ rm -rf /Volumes/DDI/bin

Imac-Adrien:~ monnom$ chmod -R a+w /Volumes/DDI/bin

chmod: /Volumes/DDI/bin: No such file or directory

Imac-Adrien:~ monnom$ rm -rf /Volumes/DDI/bin

Imac-Adrien:~ monnom$


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Octobre 2015)

Je pense que le premier tir était le bon.
Evite de taper plusieurs fois les commandes.
Et il faut les taper uniquement lorsque tu as le prompt :  Imac-Adrien:~ monnom$
Ok
Maintenant :

*chmod -R a+w /Volumes/DDI/cores
rm -rf /Volumes/DDI/cores

chmod -R a+w /Volumes/DDI/dev
rm -rf /Volumes/DDI/dev

rm /Volumes/DDI/etc
rm /Volumes/DDI/tmp
rm /Volumes/DDI/var

chmod -R a+w /Volumes/DDI/home
rm -rf /Volumes/DDI/home

chmod -R a+w /Volumes/DDI/net
rm -rf /Volumes/DDI/net

chmod -R a+w /Volumes/DDI/private
rm -rf /Volumes/DDI/private

chmod -R a+w /Volumes/DDI/usr
rm -rf /Volumes/DDI/usr

chmod -R a+w /Volumes/DDI/sbin
rm -rf /Volumes/DDI/sbin
*
Un conseil fais des copier/coller de chacune des lignes


----------



## loungeclaus (14 Octobre 2015)

Oui chef ! :

Imac-Adrien:~ monnom$ chmod -R a+w /Volumes/DDI/cores

Imac-Adrien:~ monnom$ rm -rf /Volumes/DDI/cores

Imac-Adrien:~ monnom$ chmod -R a+w /Volumes/DDI/dev

Imac-Adrien:~ monnom$ rm -rf /Volumes/DDI/dev

Imac-Adrien:~ monnom$ rm /Volumes/DDI/etc

Imac-Adrien:~ monnom$ rm /Volumes/DDI/tmp

Imac-Adrien:~ monnom$ rm /Volumes/DDI/var

Imac-Adrien:~ monnom$ chmod -R a+w /Volumes/DDI/home

Imac-Adrien:~ monnom$ rm -rf /Volumes/DDI/home

Imac-Adrien:~ monnom$ chmod -R a+w /Volumes/DDI/net

Imac-Adrien:~ monnom$ rm -rf /Volumes/DDI/net

Imac-Adrien:~ monnom$ chmod -R a+w /Volumes/DDI/private

chmod: /Volumes/DDI/private/var/db/dslocal/nodes/Default/aliases: Permission denied

chmod: /Volumes/DDI/private/var/db/dslocal/nodes/Default/computers: Permission denied

chmod: /Volumes/DDI/private/var/db/dslocal/nodes/Default/config: Permission denied

chmod: /Volumes/DDI/private/var/db/dslocal/nodes/Default/groups: Permission denied

chmod: /Volumes/DDI/private/var/db/dslocal/nodes/Default/networks: Permission denied

chmod: /Volumes/DDI/private/var/db/dslocal/nodes/Default/sharepoints: Permission denied

chmod: /Volumes/DDI/private/var/db/dslocal/nodes/Default/sqlindex: Permission denied

chmod: /Volumes/DDI/private/var/db/dslocal/nodes/Default/sqlindex-shm: Permission denied

chmod: /Volumes/DDI/private/var/db/dslocal/nodes/Default/sqlindex-wal: Permission denied

chmod: /Volumes/DDI/private/var/db/dslocal/nodes/Default/users: Permission denied

chmod: /Volumes/DDI/private/var/db/dslocal/nodes/Default: Permission denied

Imac-Adrien:~ monnom$ rm -rf /Volumes/DDI/private

rm: /Volumes/DDI/private/var/db/dslocal/nodes/Default/aliases: Operation not permitted

rm: /Volumes/DDI/private/var/db/dslocal/nodes/Default/computers: Operation not permitted

rm: /Volumes/DDI/private/var/db/dslocal/nodes/Default/config: Operation not permitted

rm: /Volumes/DDI/private/var/db/dslocal/nodes/Default/groups: Operation not permitted

rm: /Volumes/DDI/private/var/db/dslocal/nodes/Default/networks: Operation not permitted

rm: /Volumes/DDI/private/var/db/dslocal/nodes/Default/sharepoints: Operation not permitted

rm: /Volumes/DDI/private/var/db/dslocal/nodes/Default/sqlindex: Operation not permitted

rm: /Volumes/DDI/private/var/db/dslocal/nodes/Default/sqlindex-shm: Operation not permitted

rm: /Volumes/DDI/private/var/db/dslocal/nodes/Default/sqlindex-wal: Operation not permitted

rm: /Volumes/DDI/private/var/db/dslocal/nodes/Default/users: Operation not permitted

rm: /Volumes/DDI/private/var/db/dslocal/nodes/Default: Permission denied

Imac-Adrien:~ monnom chmod -R a+w /Volumes/DDI/usr

Imac-Adrien:~ monnomi$ rm -rf /Volumes/DDI/usr

Imac-Adrien:~ monnom$ chmod -R a+w /Volumes/DDI/sbin

Imac-Adrien:~ monnom$ 

Imac-Adrien:~ monnom$ rm -rf /Volumes/DDI/sbin

Imac-Adrien:~ monnom$


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Octobre 2015)

*chmod -R -N /Volumes/DDI/private
rm -rf /Volumes/DDI/private*


----------



## loungeclaus (14 Octobre 2015)

Last login: Wed Oct 14 13:52:44 on ttys000

Imac-Adrien:~ monnom$ chmod -R -N /Volumes/DDI/private

chmod: /Volumes/DDI/private/var/db/dslocal/nodes/Default: Permission denied

Imac-Adrien:~ monnom$ rm -rf /Volumes/DDI/private

rm: /Volumes/DDI/private/var/db/dslocal/nodes/Default/aliases: Operation not permitted

rm: /Volumes/DDI/private/var/db/dslocal/nodes/Default/computers: Operation not permitted

rm: /Volumes/DDI/private/var/db/dslocal/nodes/Default/config: Operation not permitted

rm: /Volumes/DDI/private/var/db/dslocal/nodes/Default/groups: Operation not permitted

rm: /Volumes/DDI/private/var/db/dslocal/nodes/Default/networks: Operation not permitted

rm: /Volumes/DDI/private/var/db/dslocal/nodes/Default/sharepoints: Operation not permitted

rm: /Volumes/DDI/private/var/db/dslocal/nodes/Default/sqlindex: Operation not permitted

rm: /Volumes/DDI/private/var/db/dslocal/nodes/Default/sqlindex-shm: Operation not permitted

rm: /Volumes/DDI/private/var/db/dslocal/nodes/Default/sqlindex-wal: Operation not permitted

rm: /Volumes/DDI/private/var/db/dslocal/nodes/Default/users: Operation not permitted

rm: /Volumes/DDI/private/var/db/dslocal/nodes/Default: Permission denied

Imac-Adrien:~ monnom$


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Octobre 2015)

Ho ho
*sudo rm -rf /Volumes/DDI/private*


----------



## loungeclaus (14 Octobre 2015)

Imac-Adrien:~ monnomi$ sudo rm -rf /Volumes/DDI/private

Password:

Imac-Adrien:~ monnom$ 

Bizarre, ça n'a rien donné. Est-ce grave ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Octobre 2015)

Au contraire.
Re état des lieux :
*ls -la /Volumes/DDI/**


----------



## loungeclaus (14 Octobre 2015)

Imac-Adrien:~ monnom$ ls -la /Volumes/DDI/*

-rw-r--r--@ 1 monnom staff  313  1 oct  2014 /Volumes/DDI/installer.failurerequests


/Volumes/DDI/Users:

total 0

drwxr-xr-x   5 monnom staff   170 14 oct 12:52 .

drwxr-xr-x  18 monnom staff   680 14 oct 14:09 ..

-rw-r--r--   1 monnom  staff     0 10 sep  2014 .localized

drwxr-xr-x+ 10 monnom  staff   340 14 oct 12:52 Guest

drwxr-xr-x+ 49 monnom  staff  1666  8 oct 19:46 monnom

Imac-Adrien:~ monnom$


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Octobre 2015)

Ok 
donc :
*sudo rm -rf /Volumes/DDI/Users/Guest
sudo rm -rf /Volumes/DDi/installer.failurerequests
sudo rm -rf /Volumes/DDI/.Trashes/**


----------



## loungeclaus (14 Octobre 2015)

Imac-Adrien:~ monnom$ sudo rm -rf /Volumes/DDI/Users/Guest

Password:

Imac-Adrien:~ monnom$ sudo rm -rf /Volumes/DDi/installer.failurerequests

Imac-Adrien:~ monnom$ sudo rm -rf /Volumes/DDI/.Trashes/*

Imac-Adrien:~ monnom$


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Octobre 2015)

Ok il reste maintenant à supprimer ton user du SSD :
*rm -rf /Users/tonnom
*
Et ensuite voir les tailles occupées des différents disques :
*sudo du -sxh / *
*du -sxh /Volumes/DDI*


----------



## loungeclaus (14 Octobre 2015)

C'est vraiment une autre langue , je vois par contre beaucoup de permission denied

Une question, si on supprime mon users de mon SSD, cela veut dire que le dossier Partage (shared) sera sur mon DDI ? L'idéal aurait été de garder justement ce dossier (où se trouvent mes gros plugins) dans le SSD, afin qu'il puisse les faire marcher plus rapidement.

La commande est déjà en marche par contre haha

Imac-Adrien:~ monnom$ rm -rf /Users/monnom

rm: /Users/monnom/Desktop: Permission denied

rm: /Users/monnom/Documents/Pro Tools/Plug-In Settings: Permission denied

rm: /Users/monnom/Documents/Pro Tools: Directory not empty

rm: /Users/monnom/Documents: Permission denied

rm: /Users/monnom/Downloads: Permission denied

rm: /Users/monnom/Library/Application Support: Permission denied

rm: /Users/monnom/Library/Assistants: Permission denied

rm: /Users/monnom/Library/Audio/MIDI Drivers: Permission denied

rm: /Users/monnom/Library/Audio/Plug-Ins/Components: Permission denied

rm: /Users/monnom/Library/Audio/Plug-Ins/Digidesign: Permission denied

rm: /Users/monnom/Library/Audio/Plug-Ins/VST: Permission denied

rm: /Users/monnom/Library/Audio/Plug-Ins: Permission denied

rm: /Users/monnom/Library/Audio/Presets/GForce/impOSCar2: Permission denied

rm: /Users/monnom/Library/Audio/Presets/GForce/impOSCar2FX: Permission denied

rm: /Users/monnom/Library/Audio/Presets/GForce: Directory not empty

rm: /Users/monnom/Library/Audio/Presets: Directory not empty

rm: /Users/monnom/Library/Audio/Sounds/Alerts: Permission denied

rm: /Users/monnom/Library/Audio/Sounds/Banks: Permission denied

rm: /Users/monnom/Library/Audio/Sounds: Permission denied

rm: /Users/monnom/Library/Audio: Permission denied

rm: /Users/monnom/Library/ColorPickers: Permission denied

rm: /Users/monnom/Library/Colors: Permission denied

rm: /Users/monnom/Library/Compositions: Permission denied

rm: /Users/monnom/Library/Favorites: Permission denied

rm: /Users/monnom/Library/FontCollections: Permission denied

rm: /Users/monnom/Library/Fonts: Permission denied

rm: /Users/monnom/Library/Input Methods: Permission denied

rm: /Users/monnom/Library/Internet Plug-Ins: Permission denied

rm: /Users/monnom/Library/Keyboard Layouts: Permission denied

rm: /Users/monnom/Library/PreferencePanes: Permission denied

rm: /Users/monnom/Library/Preferences: Permission denied

rm: /Users/monnom/Library/Printers: Permission denied

rm: /Users/monnom/Library/Screen Savers: Permission denied

rm: /Users/monnom/Library/Sounds: Permission denied

rm: /Users/monnom/Library/Spelling: Permission denied

rm: /Users/monnom/Library/Voices: Permission denied

rm: /Users/monnom/Library: Permission denied

rm: /Users/monnom/Movies: Permission denied

rm: /Users/monnom/Music: Permission denied

rm: /Users/monnom/Pictures: Permission denied

rm: /Users/monnom/Public: Permission denied

rm: /Users/monnom/Sites: Permission denied

rm: /Users/monnom: Permission denied


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Octobre 2015)

On ne supprime que /Users/tonnom  pas /Users/Shared qui lui reste sur le SSD par contre je suis étonné que tu aies tous ces messages.
Tu pourras en lister qq uns?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Octobre 2015)

Donc tu vas faire un :
*sudo rm -rf /Users/tonnom*


----------



## loungeclaus (14 Octobre 2015)

Imac-Adrien:~ monnom$ sudo du -sxh /

Password:

588G/

Imac-Adrien:~ monnom$ du -sxh /Volumes/DDI

du: /Volumes/DDI/.DocumentRevisions-V100: Permission denied

du: /Volumes/DDI/.Spotlight-V100/Store-V2/B1E820B5-65D0-42EB-BAD0-7D858135AEFA/Cache/0000/0000/07f5: Permission denied

du: /Volumes/DDI/.Trashes: Permission denied

135G/Volumes/DDI

Imac-Adrien:~ monnom$ 

pour la suite des opérations


----------



## loungeclaus (14 Octobre 2015)

Imac-Adrien:~ monnom$ sudo rm -rf /Users/monnom

Imac-Adrien:~ monnom$ 

dans quel sens les lister ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Octobre 2015)

Ne liste rien c'est déjà fait et la commande que tu as passé a fait le ménage.
Tu referas un :
*sudo du -sxh /*


----------



## loungeclaus (14 Octobre 2015)

Imac-Adrien:~ monnom$ sudo du -sxh /

588G/

Imac-Adrien:~ monnom$


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Octobre 2015)

Pour finir, que te renvoie :
*ls -la@e /Volumes/DDI/*


----------



## loungeclaus (14 Octobre 2015)

Imac-Adrien:~ monnom$ ls -la@e /Volumes/DDI/

total 800

drwxr-xr-x   17 monnom  staff     646 14 oct 14:19 .

drwxrwxrwt@   6 root             admin     204 14 oct 14:15 ..

com.apple.FinderInfo    32

0: group:everyone deny add_file,add_subdirectory,directory_inherit,only_inherit

-rw-rw-r--@   1 monnom  staff    6148 14 oct 11:12 .DS_Store

com.apple.FinderInfo    32

d--x--x--x    8 monnom  staff     272 14 oct 11:38 .DocumentRevisions-V100

-rw-r--r--    1 monnom  staff    1483 16 fév  2015 .OSInstallerMessages

drwxr-xr-x    2 monnom  staff      68 19 jui  2013 .PKInstallSandboxManager

-rw-rw-r--    1 monnom  staff     183 29 jan  2012 .PR007377

drwx------    5 monnom  staff     170 19 jui  2013 .Spotlight-V100

drwxrwxrwt@   4 monnomi  staff     136 14 oct 11:38 .TemporaryItems

com.apple.FinderInfo    32

d-wx-wx-wt    3 monnom  staff     102 14 oct 11:02 .Trashes

----------    1 monnom  staff       0  9 sep  2014 .file

drwx------  672 monnom  staff   22848 14 oct 14:09 .fseventsd

-rw-------@   1 monnom  staff  393216 16 sep 23:56 .hotfiles.btree

com.apple.FinderInfo    32

drwxr-xr-x@   2 monnom  staff      68 10 sep  2014 .vol

com.apple.FinderInfo    32

drwxr-xr-x    4 monnom staff     136 14 oct 14:19 Users

Imac-Adrien:~ monnom$

Est-ce que tout semble en ordre avec le poids de mon DDI ? Je ne sais pas trop ce qu'on a fait comme opérations, mais j'espère que ça a réussi haha


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Octobre 2015)

On peut encore en supprimer 2 :
*sudo rm /Volumes/DDI/.hotfiles.btree
sudo rm -rf  /Volumes/DDI/.vol
*
Ensuite il ne te reste plus qu'à profiter de ta nouvelle install :
588 Go sur le SSD
135 Go sur le DDI

Tu vas pouvoir respirer.
Un petit conseil, dans le paramétrage de TM tu devrais ajouter le répertoire /Volumes/DDI/Users/tonnom

Bonne continuation et bonne zique. (moi je retourne à Hey You à la guitare qui me fait suer).


----------



## loungeclaus (14 Octobre 2015)

hey un grand merci pour l'aide, oui je vois le résultat maintenant =) trop cool !
Dernière chose, je suis dans les paramètres TM, mais je ne sais pas comment faire pour ajouter ce répertoire. Il faudrait également que je change de disque, puisqu'il était sur le DDI jusqu'à maintenant. Le prob c'est que je ne vois pas le SSD marqué


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Octobre 2015)

En fait dans TM c'est le disque complet qui est sauvegardé.
Vérifie que DDI n'est pas exclu (Options/Eléments exclus). Ensuite si tu y crées de nouveaux répertoires, tu pourras les exclure au besoin de la save TM.

@+


----------



## loungeclaus (14 Octobre 2015)

Ok je touche à rien, il n'y a rien dans les options. Un GRAND MERCI =) a +


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Octobre 2015)

Pas de quoi.


----------



## Locke (14 Octobre 2015)

Bon, c'est pas tout ça, mais c'est l'heure du goûter, moi ce sera un flan aux fruits avec un café.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Octobre 2015)

Pas de canette? T'as mal au foie?


----------



## Locke (14 Octobre 2015)

Je verrais ça à l'apéro.


----------



## loungeclaus (14 Octobre 2015)

je reviens vers vous car il reste un problème à régler : comment puis-je transférer mon dossier /DDI/USERS/MONNOM/Musique (là où se trouvent les projets) dans mon SSD, et où puisque je n'ai pas de /user/monnom ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Octobre 2015)

Tu dois absolument avoir ce dossier sur le SSD ? Et tu te sers de quel joliciel pour y accéder ?


----------



## loungeclaus (14 Octobre 2015)

Je me sert de Cubase qui se trouve dans les applications du SSD. Mais tous mes projets sont dans le dossier musique du DDI. Je suis en train de regarder si je peux launcher depuis le DDI, il me demande pour l'instant que de lui remontrer les chemins


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Octobre 2015)

C'est une question de performance ou simplement de chemin d'accès?
Dans ce dernier cas, n'as-tu pas la possibilité dans les préférences de cubase de sélectionner le répertoire contenant les projets?


----------



## loungeclaus (14 Octobre 2015)

pour l'instant ce n'est qu'un problème de chemin d'accès, je n'ai pas encore terminé de donner les chemins, je vais voir s'il trouve tout seul pour la prochaine ouverture. La Cubase me demande les chemins, j'espère qu'il gardera l'info. Je te tiens au courant


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Octobre 2015)

Sinon le SSD même en externe, ça change la vie non?


----------



## loungeclaus (14 Octobre 2015)

juste impressionnant ! Pas un pêt de bug, c'est de la bombe.

Concernant ta question, le problème pour la suite c'est que lorsque j'importe des fichiers externes (ex. fichiers audios comme samples ) ils sont automatiquement sauvegardés et chargés depuis le dossier d'un de mes projets de musique, mais bon comme ils ne sont pas trop lourds et que là j'ai un exemple avec beaucoup de fichiers importés, cela devrait faire l'affaire.. car ça marche nickel )


----------



## loungeclaus (14 Octobre 2015)

bref, est-ce que c'est galère pour virer tout mon dossier musique dans le SSD ? car il n'y a plus que ça qui gène je crois, et ça pourrait être intéressant si par exemple je suis en déplacement ! à moins que ça ne marche pas comme ça, brancher à un autre ordi


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Octobre 2015)

Ça ne suffira pas pour rendre ton DDE opérationnel sur un autre Système. 
Dans ce dernier cas il faudrait remettre ton User sur le SSD et y supprimer tout l'excédent (Téléchargements etc..)


----------



## loungeclaus (14 Octobre 2015)

Ca serait bien en effet, tout ce qui était dans téléchargement a été rangé avant de faire le clône, maintenant tout est dans le SSD. Si c'est pas trop problématique, ça serait une bonne idée =). Supprimer l'excédent ? pas plutôt copier dans le SSD ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Octobre 2015)

Si tu es sûr que c'est ok, on peut copier ton Utilisateur sur le SSD --> revenir à la situation initiale.
588 Go sur le SSD
135 Go sur le DDI

723 Go sur le SSD
Tu es partant?


----------



## loungeclaus (14 Octobre 2015)

c'est plus sage de rester comme ça alors, comme ça il y a encore un peu d'espace si j'ai besoin de mettre d'autres choses sur le SSD =) Si je vois par contre qu'il y a un prob de latence dû à certains fichiers sur le DDI, je reviendrai ici  Thanks a lot !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Octobre 2015)

Ok. Bonne soirée.


----------



## loungeclaus (15 Octobre 2015)

Coucou, je vais devoir finalement faire le clonage du peu qui reste, car je constate qu'il y a de gros bugs avec ce qui est affiché dans mon programme de musique (notes) et le rendu par rapport à certains fichiers sauvegardés dans les dossiers du DDI. J'espère que cela résoudra le problème ! Peux-tu me dire comment faire ? merci =)


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Octobre 2015)

La je suis en vacances (smartphone) mais on va tenter : 
Tu vas créer un nouvel utilisateur administrateur et te connecter avec puis
 toujours dans le terminal. 

sudo cp -a  /Volumes/DDI/tonnom /Users

Tu vas certainement avoir qqch messages d'erreurs mais sans conséquence.

Toujours avec le nouvel admirateur 
Il suffit ensuite d'aller modifier le chemin de départ de tonnom comme tu l'avais fait précédemment. 
Menu pomme / préf système /utilisateur et groupes clic sur le cadenas puis clic droit sur tonnom avancé puis modifies la ligne qui va bien. 
Tu devrais t'en sortir. 
Un conseil garde qq temps le repertoire /tonnom sur le DDI en le renommant par précaution. 

@+


----------



## loungeclaus (16 Octobre 2015)

hello, je suis dans les options avancées de mon utilisateur, je dois donc avoir au final ça : /Volumes/DDI/ comme ligne pour le répertoire de départ ? je supprime /users/monnom c'est bien ça ? Et quand je reviendrai sur mon compte principal je pourrai cloner ce répertoire avec le prog que tu m'avais conseillé ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Octobre 2015)

Non tu démarres avec le nouvel utilisateur que l'on appellera : secours
tu passes la commande cp puis tu modifies dans ton utilisateur tonnom le repertoire de départ et là tu mets /Users/tonnom à la place de /Volumes/DDI/tonnom

attention aux majuscules.


----------



## loungeclaus (16 Octobre 2015)

Ah shi.. j'ai crû qu'il fallait que je passe la commande sur mon compte principal... et non pas dans le nouveau compte secours. Car c'est déjà fait, et là j'ai déà créé un compte à côté. Je continue ou il faut refaire une manip


----------



## loungeclaus (16 Octobre 2015)

je suis bête... est-ce qu'il faut faire une manip pour annuler ça sur mon compte principal ? Car j'ai passé la commande dans le terminal, mais dans le mauvais compte..


----------



## loungeclaus (16 Octobre 2015)

Bon, j'ai merdé quelque part, en fait j'ai bien effectué la commande sur mon login secours (qui s'appelle clonageusers) :

Imac-Adrien:~ clonageusers$ sudo cp -a /Volumes/DDI/monnom/Users

Password:

usage: cp [-R [-H | -L | -P]] [-fi | -n] [-apvX] source_file target_file

      cp [-R [-H | -L | -P]] [-fi | -n] [-apvX] source_file ... target_directory

Imac-Adrien:~ clonageusers$ 

  [Restauré]

Last login: Fri Oct 16 16:41:50 on console

et mis le chemin /Users/tonnom dans les préférences de mon login secours (toujours), mais dès que je suis revenu sur mon vrai login, il me marque un message d'erreur, plusieurs applications ont disparues de ma barre d'appli sur le bureau, bref je suis coinçé


----------



## loungeclaus (16 Octobre 2015)

le message qu'il m'affiche dans mon login principal dès que je me connecte :
le dossier de départ de l'utilisateur ne se trouve pas à l'emplacement habituel ou ne peut être accédé / déplacé. Il peut avoir été déplacé ou supprimé :/


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Octobre 2015)

Déjà tu as oublié un espace dans la commande cp entre monnom et /Users. Un copier /coller aurait été plus judicieux. Essaie de te reconnecter avec ton compte de secours et de repasser la commande. C'est pas sur le login de secours qu'il faut modifier le chemin d'accès, mais sur tonnom. Là tu as mis le bazar. :-(


----------



## loungeclaus (16 Octobre 2015)

aïe j'ai cru que c'était une faute d'espace avec ton téléphone 

Imac-Adrien:~ clonageusers$ sudo cp -a /Volumes/DDI/monnom /Users

Password:

cp: /Volumes/DDI/monnom: No such file or directory

Imac-Adrien:~ clonageusers$


----------



## loungeclaus (16 Octobre 2015)

est-ce que je remet maintenant : /Volumes/DDI/monnom, ou plutôt /Volumes/DDI/Users/monnom (c'était marqué ça au départ je crois) dans les options avancées de mon login ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Octobre 2015)

Tu as bien remplacé tonnom par ton bon nom de user?


----------



## loungeclaus (16 Octobre 2015)

oui exact. Il me demandait un mot de passe, j'ai mis celui de ma nouvelle session par contre, si c'est bien juste


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Octobre 2015)

Tu refais la commande cp en mettant ton vrai user et tu donnes le retour :

sudo cp /Volumes/DDI/Users/tonnom  /Users


----------



## loungeclaus (16 Octobre 2015)

Imac-Adrien:~ clonageusers$ sudo cp /Volumes/Users/monnom /Users

Password:

cp: /Volumes/Users/monnom: No such file or directory

Imac-Adrien:~ clonageusers$


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Octobre 2015)

J'ai rectifié. J'avais oublié qq chose dans la commande. Repasse la


----------



## loungeclaus (16 Octobre 2015)

Imac-Adrien:~ clonageusers$ sudo cp /Volumes/DDI/Users/monnom /Users

Password:

cp: /Volumes/DDI/Users/monnom is a directory (not copied).

Imac-Adrien:~ clonageusers$

Bad news je crois :/


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Octobre 2015)

Décidément le smartphone ne me vaut rien :

sudo cp -a /Volumes/DDI/Users/tonnom /Users


----------



## loungeclaus (16 Octobre 2015)

pour info, le chemin d'accès dans les utilisateurs et groupes, sous mon vrai nom (options avancées), c'est toujours Users/monnom, je l'avais changé


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Octobre 2015)

Tu ne le changes pas.


----------



## loungeclaus (16 Octobre 2015)

bon.. la ça va être difficile de cacher mon nom hahaha : *edit j'ai réussi à changer sur word 

http://text-share.com/view/eb22bc7d


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Octobre 2015)

Tu ajoutes sudo devant la commande.  Désolé.


----------



## loungeclaus (16 Octobre 2015)

ok ça travaille toujours


----------



## loungeclaus (16 Octobre 2015)

l'opération a l'air de ne pas avancer, pour l'instant ça reste bloqué à :

Imac-Adrien:~ clonageusers$ sudo cp -a /Volumes/DDI/Users/monnom /Users

Password:

cp: /Volumes/DDI/Users/monnom/Library/Application Support/Adobe/Acrobat/10.0/Synchronizer/Commands: Operation not supported on socket

cp: /Volumes/DDI/Users/monnom/Library/Application Support/Adobe/Acrobat/10.0/Synchronizer/Notification: Operation not supported on socket


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Octobre 2015)

Pas grave.  Patience.


----------



## loungeclaus (16 Octobre 2015)

heureusement que tu es là, car je n'aurai rien pu composer ce weekend avec ce problème, merci beaucoup


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Octobre 2015)

Tu verfieras bien que le chemin dans les préférences avancées de tonnom est bien :
/Users/tonnom


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Octobre 2015)

C'est ok?


----------



## loungeclaus (16 Octobre 2015)

non il n'y a pas le "/" avant le Users : Users/monnom, est-ce que je rajoute le / tout de suite ? car l'opération est encore en marche dans le terminal


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Octobre 2015)

Oui.


----------



## loungeclaus (16 Octobre 2015)

ok c'est fait, on attend toujours la suite de l'opération du terminal alors


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Octobre 2015)

Yes.


----------



## loungeclaus (16 Octobre 2015)

Imac-Adrien:~ clonageusers$ sudo cp -a /Volumes/DDI/Users/monnom /Users

Password:

cp: /Volumes/DDI/Users/monnom/Library/Application Support/Adobe/Acrobat/10.0/Synchronizer/Commands: Operation not supported on socket

cp: /Volumes/DDI/Users/monnom/Library/Application Support/Adobe/Acrobat/10.0/Synchronizer/Notification: Operation not supported on socket

Imac-Adrien:~ clonageusers$ 

ça vient de se terminer


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Octobre 2015)

T'as plus qu'à te reconnecter sur ton user. Si c'est OK,  t'as plus qu'à clôturer cette odyssée en trouvant la meilleure réponse.  Bon courage.


----------



## loungeclaus (16 Octobre 2015)

ok je vais checker haha


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Octobre 2015)

Il faudrait quand même renommer le répertoire tonnom sur DDI : 
mv /Volumes/DDI/Users/tonnom /Volumes/DDI/Users/nouveau-nom 
ainsi tu seras sur de bien accéder au bon répertoire sur le SSD.


----------



## loungeclaus (16 Octobre 2015)

je peux le faire depuis mon vrai login ? je mets donc ça dans le terminal ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Octobre 2015)

Oui. Sinon il ne faut pas oublier sudo devant la commande.


----------



## loungeclaus (16 Octobre 2015)

et puis, est-ce que je peux supprimer les choses que je veux dans le nouveau nom de DDI ? car tout a été copié sur mon SSD et je ne veux pas me tromper


----------



## loungeclaus (16 Octobre 2015)

sudo mv /Volumes/DDI/Users/monnom/Volumes/DDI/Users/adri ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Octobre 2015)

loungeclaus a dit:


> et puis, est-ce que je peux supprimer les choses que je veux dans le nouveau nom de DDI ? car tout a été copié sur mon SSD et je ne veux pas me tromper


C'est bien pour cela que je te le fais renommer. 
Dans qq temps tu pourras le supprimer. 
Quand tu seras sûr que tout est ok.


----------



## loungeclaus (16 Octobre 2015)

ah de nouveau une petite faute : j'ai recopié monnom sans faire exprès, du coup j'ai refait l'opération avec mon nom juste et ça m'a marqué permission denied

Imac-Adrien:monnom monnom$ sudo mv /Volumes/DDI/Users/monnomfaux/Volumes/DDI/Users/adri

Password:

usage: mv [-f | -i | -n] [-v] source target

      mv [-f | -i | -n] [-v] source ... directory

Imac-Adrien:monnom monnom$ mv /Volumes/DDI/Users/monnomjuste /Volumes/DDI/Users/adri

mv: rename /Volumes/DDI/Users/monnom to /Volumes/DDI/Users/adri: Permission denied


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Octobre 2015)

loungeclaus a dit:


> sudo mv /Volumes/DDI/Users/monnom  /Volumes/DDI/Users/adri ?


Si
tu es connecté sous tonnom le sudo n'est pas indispensable, mais ça gêne pas. Par contre ne pas oublier les espaces.


----------



## loungeclaus (16 Octobre 2015)

rahhh j'avais oublié le sudo, ok je refais je vais voir


----------



## loungeclaus (16 Octobre 2015)

ça me marque permission denied toujours :

Imac-Adrien:monnom monnom$ mv /Volumes/DDI/Users/monnom /Volumes/DDI/Users/adri

mv: rename /Volumes/DDI/Users/monnom to /Volumes/DDI/Users/adri: Permission denied


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Octobre 2015)

Tu es sous quel utilisateur là?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Octobre 2015)

Ajoute sudo devant la commande.


----------



## loungeclaus (16 Octobre 2015)

je suis sous mon login principal, je fais avec le sudo devant


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Octobre 2015)

Oui. 
Que te renvoie la commande  :
pwd


----------



## loungeclaus (16 Octobre 2015)

Imac-Adrien:monnom monnom$ sudo mv /Volumes/DDI/Users/monnom /Volumes/DDI/Users/adri

Password:

Imac-Adrien:monnom monnom$

ça a marché, car j'ai pu voir le répertoire avec le mot adri, par contre cela m'a gardé mon ancien où il y a seulement dedans un /library/preferences et à l'intérieur un fichier "com.apple.finder.plist".

La commande pwd me renvoie : 

Imac-Adrien:monnom monnom$ pwd

/Volumes/DDI/Users/toujoursmonnom

Imac-Adrien:monnom monnom$


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Octobre 2015)

Oui puis tu valides bien sûr. Et tu donnes le retour.


----------



## loungeclaus (16 Octobre 2015)

je dois valider quoi ? comment dois-je faire. As-tu vu mon avant dernier message ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Octobre 2015)

loungeclaus a dit:


> La commande pwd me renvoie :
> 
> Imac-Adrien:monnom monnom$ pwd
> 
> ...


Ben c'est pas bon. Elle devrait te renvoyer /Users/tonnom 
As-tu bien vérifié que dans les préférences avancées de tonnom le répertoire de départ est bien le bon : /Users/tonnom?


----------



## loungeclaus (16 Octobre 2015)

je suis sur mon login principal, dans les options avancées de ce meme login j'ai : /Users/monnom
donc oui ça semble juste ici pourtant. il n'y a pas d'espace derriere le premier / si jamais


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Octobre 2015)

Tu redémarres ton Mac et tu redonnes le retour de : 
pwd


----------



## loungeclaus (16 Octobre 2015)

ok


----------



## loungeclaus (16 Octobre 2015)

Imac-Adrien:~ monnom$ pwd

/Users/monnom(toujourslememe)

Imac-Adrien:~ monnom$  malheureusement

j'ai certainement dû louper quelque chose


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Octobre 2015)

Ben c'est bon là.  C'est sur le SSD. Si tout baigne je pense que ce fil mérite bien un beau RÉSOLU : http://forums.macg.co/help/bestanswer/


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Octobre 2015)

Teste quand même cubase.


----------



## loungeclaus (16 Octobre 2015)

alors j'ai un problème avec les fichiers externes pour mon dernier projet, malheureusement, ça n'a pas changé, je vais voir si je peux améliorer ça.. car c'est problèmatique


----------



## loungeclaus (16 Octobre 2015)

je teste encore ce soir, mais dans tous les cas je ne peux que te remercier, le forum doit être fier d'avoir un passionné comme toi


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Octobre 2015)

C'est certainement du au changement de répertoire de ton user. Je te conseillerai de regarder du côté des forums viandes ou carrément de reprendre le projet à zéro ou de restaurer à un point fiable via TM.
Bonne continuation.


----------



## loungeclaus (16 Octobre 2015)

c'était comme ça aussi lorsque j'avais mon user sur le DDI. je regarde encore, je mets déjà résolu


----------



## loungeclaus (16 Octobre 2015)

c'était pareil quand le user était sur le DDI, je vais voir directement avec mon programme s'il peut resynchroniser. Je mets résolu, j'ouvre si jamais un autre poste, pour ne pas qu'il s'éternise


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Octobre 2015)

Super. 
Bonne soirée.


----------

